

Security releases issued for django-hijack - philippeowagner

Today we released a security update for django-hijack that fixes a security vulnerability in the admin (HTML escaping issue).
We recommend to update your projects ASAP. You can get the latest version (1.0.7) from the Github project&#x27;s release page https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;arteria&#x2F;django-hijack&#x2F;releases&#x2F;tag&#x2F;v1.0.7 or from PyPI.
======
philippeowagner
[https://github.com/arteria/django-
hijack/releases/tag/v1.0.7](https://github.com/arteria/django-
hijack/releases/tag/v1.0.7)

